# Orient Bambino for 6 inch wrist? Anyone else with a small wrist have a bambino?



## Strategy

I love the look of the Orient Bambino ER24002W and want to get it, but I've been hesitant due to the Orient Bambino's 40 mm size. I've read that the lug to lug distance is also 46 mm, which isn't much better.

Anyone here rocking the Bambino with a small 6 inch-ish wrist like mine?

Here is the watch: https://www.amazon.ca/Orient-Bambino-Automatic-Markers-ER24002W/dp/B004P385XW/ref=sr_1_1?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1467062045&sr=1-1&keywords=orient+rose+gold


----------



## bk_market

I have 6 inch-ish wrist and I feel its too big for my wrist. Feel too casual for me at that size to be a dress watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle

I wear a Mako on my 6" wrist and I think it looks fine. When I first purchased it I thought it would be weird (since I was coming from a 20 year old 36mm Swiss Army) but now I can't imagine going back to a smaller size dial


----------



## jdelcue

Don't do it. I have a 6.5" wrist and I couldn't wear one. The size of the thing is the one big let down, otherwise I'd consider one...

Went with an old Sekonda de Luxe for a dress watch instead. 34mm, almost all dial so it looks fine, manual wind..










Go have a look at on the Bay.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## max188

With the thin bezel, the mostly-dial 40mm wears very large, significantly larger than the Mako. I have several 42-44 mm sport/dive watches and felt the Bambino was just a bit too large for me (7.25 wrist).


----------



## ninjastyle

max188 said:


> With the thin bezel, the mostly-dial 40mm wears very large, significantly larger than the Mako. I have several 42-44 mm sport/dive watches and felt the Bambino was just a bit too large for me (7.25 wrist).


Interesting perspective. I hadn't thought about the dial to case size ratio...


----------



## sticky

To give you some sort of idea here's the Bambi on my not so bulky 6.75" wrist.


----------



## watchinator

I have a 6.5" wrist, and I wear my Bambino v2 often (the rose gold one, posted above). It's bigger than I'd like, but the v2 wears slightly smaller than the others. It's not too bad because it wears very slim, and from a normal viewing distance (rather than up close as wrist shots usually are), it's acceptable to me, but just barely.


----------



## rhymanoserous

Go for it. I have a 6~6.25 wrist and i love the look of it on the wrist. That being said, the 46mm lug to lug is the max my wrists can probably handle.


----------



## ssada416

Bambino on 6.6" wrist


----------



## pantagruel

Bambino v3 on my 6.75inch wrist.


----------



## mr mash

rhymanoserous said:


> Go for it. I have a 6~6.25 wrist and i love the look of it on the wrist. That being said, the 46mm lug to lug is the max my wrists can probably handle.


I have fallen in love with the Bambino -as a first proper watch.

can I ask - is that the version2 in the photo?

I also suffer from skinny wrist syndrome - what worries me more is I find my eyes are not as great as they used to be up close! sometimes need my reading glasses to really see those details

andy


----------



## Bosman

First let me say, I absolutely LOVED my Bambino, white dial version 1, but actually just sold it. My wrist is 6.5 to 6.75 and the Bambino looked fine, but I personally felt it was a tad large for my wrist. It really is a personal thing, but your wrist is even smaller at "6" as you stated. Unless you really personally like the look of a larger watch that is dressy then go for it. I say a watch that is dressy, because I personally have less of an issue with my divers being bigger, but personally like "dressy" watches smaller, hope that makes sense. But you can't take anything away from the Bambino, it is a quality, gorgeous watch, but since I purchased an Orient Star classic which is smaller but still has the domed crystal, I just personally feel better about its size on my wrist.


----------

